# Yersiniops sp.



## Andrew (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, spent all break here in Palm Desert, have done some searching around, but haven't found anything. I wen't to go start packing up my stuff for the flight home tomorrow, and what do I find sitting on top of one of my shirts?

A single little L1 _Yersiniops_ nymph. Above all, it was on the shirt I wore while doing some pruning yesterday. I think I'm going to give one last look around.  

Here's a quick photo before I head out.


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 23, 2008)

Good find Andrew!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 23, 2008)

Wonderful, wonderful little guy, hope u find some more, go do some more pruning!


----------



## Gurd (Mar 24, 2008)

Well found  

Good luck with the pruning I mean hunt for more


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 24, 2008)

Dude. that thing looks like a little alien. What's the common name, may I ask? You are going to raise it right Andrew?


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to double post, but I AM AN ADVANCED MEMBER!!!  YES!


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 29, 2008)

There are 2 species of Yersiniops found in the desert South West.

Yersiniops sophronicum - "Yersin's ground mantis"

Yersiniops solitarium - "Horned ground mantis"

Y. sophronicum is the species found in southern CA.


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow that thing's cool looking!

Matt


----------



## Andrew (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for that info Hypoponera. It's nice to finally know what species this is.

I was able to find two more nymphs, but they escaped. &lt;_&lt; The little guys are really fast, and good at jumping. I still have this one nymph though. I'll continue to post photos in this thread as/if he continues to molt.


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 29, 2008)

Happy to help Andrew! Yes, they are almost as good at jumping as are grasshoppers. Both species are ground dwellers and are jumpers. The adult females are wingless and the males have reduced, (and useless!), wings. They are also very small. Your's will be less then 20mm as an adult!! Hope you have loads of fruit flies as these mantids are great feeders. An adult should have no problems taking down house flies as large as it self.


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 29, 2008)

When I was in school in AZ, we always called these mantids "Spock mantids"! That was before I saw the exotic species like orchids and Gambian spotted-eye mantids.


----------

